# New Member - Long Time Reader



## Johan S. (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I'm a long time reader of the forum, both out of personal interest and because I have had a rocky past. Over the last 5 years I've been writing down all of my experiences and reading similar stories on forums like this really helps. :nerd:

Best regards, Johan (Sweden)


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Johan -- I hope you find what you need here! Lots of good folks to help out and discuss things!


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Seems like you have something on your mind.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*A big welcome to the TAM Family, @Johan S.

Rest assured that you are among friends here!

Would love to hear more about your problems! *


----------



## Johan S. (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks! 🙏


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Johan. Fellow longtime reader but new poster here. Hope nothing awful brought you out today.


----------

